# expression language Bean && Bean



## lieschen89 (25. Feb 2012)

Hi,

Ich habe eine xhtml Seite in der ich JSF benutze. Nun möchte ich rendered aus zwei Boolean zusammensetzen, also dass es nur gerendert wird wenn beide ture sind:


```
rendered="#{Bean.loggedin && Bean.user}"
```

allerdings gibt das folgenden Fehler:


```
Auf "&" in der Entitätsreferenz muss umgehend der Entitätsname folgen.
```

Im Internet bin ich nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Kann mir vll. jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## qowaz (25. Feb 2012)

Versuchs mal mit 'and' statt &&


----------



## lieschen89 (26. Feb 2012)

hatte ich auch schon, da gibts dann zwar keine Fehlermeldung, allerdings funktionierts nicht. Also wenn beides true ist wirds nicht angezeigt, also das dazugehörige Objekt.


----------



## lieschen89 (26. Feb 2012)

also, habs jetzt gelöst. Eigentlich müsste anscheinend auch and gehen, wie ich das jetzt öfters im Internet gefunden hab, warums bei mir nicht geht weiß ich nicht, aber noch eine Möglichkeit ist:"||" zu benutzen. Sp funktionierts auch bei mir


----------

